# Cleaning up a whitetail mount



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a ten year old mount that could use some attention. Can you guys give me some tips on how to get the pelt looking new again? 

I remember a few years back there was an episode on Michigan Outdoors where a taxidermist showed how to do this with household supplies but I can't for the life of me remember what it was. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

bvanzalen said:


> I have a ten year old mount that could use some attention. Can you guys give me some tips on how to get the pelt looking new again?
> 
> I remember a few years back there was an episode on Michigan Outdoors where a taxidermist showed how to do this with household supplies but I can't for the life of me remember what it was.
> 
> ...


Not sure how much attention it needs, but I was told to take some pledge and wipe it down with that. Cleans the dust and oils the hide some to help keep it "new".


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Pledge or windex on a rag is the most common for the "age" dirt. Wipe everthing with the grain.

Works on birds as well - use less pressure.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

That's what I remember too. Just didn't sound right though.

Is there a "Pledge" not to use? If it contains wax for example...

Also, the "clay" around the eyes is cracked. Is that something a rookie can repair?


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

If the pledge has wax dont use it. I use windex on a q-tip for cleaning the eyes and pledge on a rag for the hair only going with the hair like Eric said. as for the eyes you can get some 2 part epoxy that will mix up like clay and fill the cracks and then paint with a model paint brush.


Rob


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Great. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I'd also like to say thanks because I just learned something.


----------

